# How big wheels can you fit?



## Emil Lehne (Oct 15, 2010)

Does anybody know how big wheels you can fit on an mk1?
i want to buy a set of OZ Futura wheels in:

front: 9,5x19et47 with 15mm spacer, on 235/35 19
rear: 10,5x19et52 with 15(20)mm spacer, on 265/30 19

Does any have pictures of TT's with the same/almost the same dimensions?

Sorry for my bad english..


----------



## kei (Jun 16, 2010)

Not the same widths but should give you an insight of how it might look.

8.5x19 front with 215/35/19 tyres 9.5x19 rears with 235/35/19 tyres and 20mm spacer on rear.


----------



## Emil Lehne (Oct 15, 2010)

kei said:


> Not the same widths but should give you an insight of how it might look.
> 
> 8.5x19 front with 215/35/19 tyres 9.5x19 rears with 235/35/19 tyres and 20mm spacer on rear.


What ET are these?


----------



## kei (Jun 16, 2010)

are yeah sorry! They are ET35, so with the wheels your looking at you'll need bigger spacers something like 30-35mm ones.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

8.5j front and 10j rear is a sensible maximum fit.


----------



## Emil Lehne (Oct 15, 2010)

T3RBO said:


> 8.5j front and 10j rear is a sensible maximum fit.


from the pictures above i can say that you easy can fit bigger wheels. And a bit of "poke" is just nice 

i altso found this calculator:
http://www.senebphoto.com/Auto/TT-offsetcalc.htm

i found these numbers with 15mm spacers in front and 20mm rear spacers:
8mm poke front and 9mm poke rear.

But i do not know how much space i have to the springs and other suspension components


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

saw a mini once with tractor tyres n wheels..........does same apply?


----------



## tgorman (May 2, 2010)

10.5J will fit easy but drop down to 255/30's


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Emil Lehne said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > 8.5j front and 10j rear is a sensible maximum fit.
> ...


Look forward to seeing the pictures of them fitted then :wink:


----------



## spilz (Feb 22, 2010)

does it go like its on stilts with 19's when its not lowered?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Emil Lehne said:


> Does anybody know how big wheels you can fit on an mk1?
> i want to buy a set of OZ Futura wheels in:
> 
> front: 9,5x19et47 with 15mm spacer, on 235/35 19


This is too wide for the front, ideally an 8.5 is the max


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I had 8.5j and with an 8mm spacer it was just out of the arch, but fine even with coilovers.

Can't see anyway to make a 9.5j front fit tbh.

I've also heard wide wheels like 10j will stuff your handling and upset the haldex, but no experience myself.


----------



## Emil Lehne (Oct 15, 2010)

spilz said:


> does it go like its on stilts with 19's when its not lowered?


I will fit coolovers, so the car will be lowered as low as it goes


----------



## heify06 (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't see why you don't pull out the handy old tape measure. The stock wheels are 7.5 17in 5x100 73.1 hub. measure the distance that a wheel could stick out without rubbing the fender. 8.5 will fit with a 9 in rear but I'm considering using 19in or lower. Never put 20's on a audi tt. Please do not do this unless you like the feeling of riding a bicycle without tires on it. LOL


----------



## heify06 (Mar 13, 2012)

I also want to add that I havnt found any rims I like beside BBS LM or Rep (repilca) these wheels are so nice and with a 18x8.5 in front and 18x9 in rear you will be very satisfied. I have put rims on every vehicle I have owned and have gotten opinions from many professionals on this topic. For a audi tt I would use no larger than 19in but I prefer 18. This is a good look even if you dont lower ur car. The VW and AUDI mechanic said that you can use staggered fitments but it does have the potential to effect the drive-train. I personally think it is OK as long as your not drifting in the snow. LOL I wish I had a pic of my tt to show you guys. I cont figure out how to attach it. 04black tt 225Q. OHHH I saw a guy that installed gauges in all his vents. All four vents were plugged. LOL I dont see why someone would do this unless it's always 72 degrees...???? Do you like gauge pillars or no??? I have a boost gauge and bezel setting in the vent (little one above the actual moveable vent)above the dash on left side by the window. Perfect place and perfect hole to run hardware..


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hark said:


> I had 8.5j and with an 8mm spacer it was just out of the arch, but fine even with coilovers.
> 
> Can't see anyway to make a 9.5j front fit tbh.
> 
> I've also heard wide wheels like 10j will stuff your handling and upset the haldex, but no experience myself.


I am very sceptical, i had 15mm rear spacers on my et25 rear qs alloys and the handling went to jelly? God knows im not saying i don't love the look of a slammed 19inch Lm. But anything under et35 with a 15 to 20mil spacer has to un sharpen the handling somewhat? :? 
Damien.


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

im running 8.5 fronts ET 42 215/35/19 (40 mm adapter) 9.5 rears ET45 235/35/19 (35mm adapter) stretch and poke.


----------



## s7fan (Feb 27, 2007)

well im running 19" the fronts are 8.5 with 235/35/19 and the rears are 9.5 and are 255/30/19. thoes are the correct tyre sizes for thoes sized wheels as im not a fan of streched tyers i belive in using the correct tyers for any given sized wheel. I cant remember the spacer size im using but the wheels just clear my brakes and just clear the arches. The rolling raduis must stay th same as well other wise it will mess up the quattro system.
Also a must when going bigger and lower is adjustable bars at the back to sort the negative camber out otherwise you will be chewing tyres from the inside.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

These don't look too out of place :roll:


----------

